# Everglades National Park December 20



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

As always great reports, thanks capt.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the reportage Dave! Did you happen to get a water temp in the area you jumped the tarpon?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

We were out yesterday as well - but a bit south of that area - up inside the Gulf rivers, north of the Little Shark, we found water temps up to about 77 degrees (and a bunch of big tarpon)... All of that will change tonight - and for sure tomorrow night as we'll finally be getting our first serious cold front tonight and tomorrow. Matter of fact I have folks wanting tarpon tomorrow - and I'll be calling them today...

Just nothing like the 'glades...

"Be a hero... .take a kid fishing"


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

georgiadrifter said:


> Thanks for the reportage Dave! Did you happen to get a water temp in the area you jumped the tarpon?


Around 74 degrees, depending on where we were. Water temps were higher on the shallow water bays and ponds we were fishing, which is why I think we did best in the shade. As Bob mentioned, we have a front coming through so temp's should cool by Christmas.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

georgiadrifter said:


> Thanks for the reportage Dave! Did you happen to get a water temp in the area you jumped the tarpon?


Steve, gotta get you down here. Let's look into January.


----------



## SMG (Dec 4, 2021)

Great pictures.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Dave....I’ll be in touch. I have a plan.😁


----------



## DCardelli (Nov 10, 2012)

DBStoots said:


> Had a blast today showing David Lujan (@Loogie) around the Everglades National Park. We launched in the dark from Outdoor Resorts and ran the Turner River into the backcountry. High tide at Onion Key was at 2:39 a.m. with the first low set for 11:57 a.m. With a full moon on December 18, we were thankful for overcast skies last night. Weather report was for mostly cloudy skies with a chance of rain showers late. Winds were expected to be light and variable. Once the sun was up, it was very cloudy indeed, but thankfully we had sunny skies and good sight fishing conditions for most of the day.
> 
> Loogie had an estimated 50 pound tarpon in the air at 0730--two nice jumps before she broke the 16 pound tippet. At 0800, I made a quick short cast to the 5 o'clock as Loogie spotted two tarpon on the move. Boom! I was hooked up but we soon learned that a small black tip shark had my Baitbuster in its mouth! Not sure where the two tarpon went!
> 
> ...


Well done Dave.....

We saw you at Outdoor Resorts (Mike and I) and you were right ahead of us....we waited another 20 minutes until we can get a bit sunlight (you guys running the back in the dark takes (.......well bulls have them  ).

We ran the outside to Lostmans (can you say pucker factor running in the river) and made a few stops along the way....found a few trout and completed a trash can slam with my popping cork 

we fished in the back from mid-day to we got home and found a few small snook and a wandering red...

Water temps for those who asked was 76 on the outside in morning and it ranged back up to 78-79 by 3 pm.

Saw huge amounts of white bait behind the Houston and Chatham out in the bays with some Tarpon crashing them.

Overall great day on the water with Mike, who you know is a casting machine....but, the fish did not want to play....

DC


----------

